# lake chesdin



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

it would probably be a good time to(kayak fishing)at chesdin ,low water,more fish. :fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I was riding around the other day and it is ugly low. Paper said 125 days of water left in there.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been out walking around finding structure for the bass spawn in the spring :fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Which is the best launch with the low water now?


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

No boats allowed


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

KAYAKS ARE:fishing:.


DARREN


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 18, 2010)

bbcroaker said:


> Which is the best launch with the low water now?


If you have a 4-wheel drive and a small jon boat you can put in at the public boat landing in Dinwiddie. People have been putting them in on the beach beside the ramp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*chesdin*

i went out to chesdin last night just before dark the water is real low. allens had no water, wipanauts had none in the creek, from the bridge back .at the dam launch it was at least 20 foot low. the lake is starting to smell bad, must be all them dead mussel clams...people were walking the river bed at every place we stopped at.......it's gonna take a lotta water to just to fill the lake 1/2way..


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Luckily Chesdin not too deep or big, so a couple of big rains will fill it eventually. Really sad to see the mismanagement of that lake. Been going there since about 1980 and spent almost all summer there at Leonard"s Campground in the late 80's where my friends had permanent sites. Seems to get worse every year. :--|


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> Which is the best launch with the low water now?


O yeah I should have said I would launch my kayak !


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow,I'm sorry to hear this.
I've not been there in years, but back in the 90's I spent more time at Chesdin than any other lake in Virginia. Caught my first citation bass there. 
Lots of fond memories. 
I hope it comes back for you guys.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> Wow,I'm sorry to hear this.
> I've not been there in years, but back in the 90's I spent more time at Chesdin than any other lake in Virginia. Caught my first citation bass there.
> Lots of fond memories.
> I hope it comes back for you guys.


Just Google search Lake Chesdin pictures and look for arial pics link from local news station. You'll be amazed.


----------



## H2OHEAVEN (Aug 29, 2007)

*Chesdin*

You can launch at the dam. I launched my 14' john boat on Sunday. You have to launch in the sand off to the side of the ramp, so I would recomend a 4 wheel drive. I bet there is 5,000 blocks and buckets with ropes and limbs attached for structure. You can really see the stump fields that are normaly 12 foot under water. It is a sight to see. I also saw a copperhead eating a catfish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

H2OHEAVEN said:


> You can launch at the dam. I launched my 14' john boat on Sunday. You have to launch in the sand off to the side of the ramp, so I would recomend a 4 wheel drive. I bet there is 5,000 blocks and buckets with ropes and limbs attached for structure. You can really see the stump fields that are normaly 12 foot under water. It is a sight to see. I also saw a copperhead eating a catfish.


how was the fishing ,better ,worse:fishing:


----------

